# Argument with DP on 2ww.Reassurance needed !



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

I suppose I'm just after a little bit of reassurance.Had a huge argument with my DP last night which involved me doing some over the top hysterical crying and my (usually calm ) DP losing the plot ! It was over something really trivial but we are obviously both really anxious about the outcome of this cycle and all those extra hormones dont help either.I wish I could have remained calm but I'm afraid I turned into a hysterical lunatic and hardly slept all night .I just hope my snuggling little embies are still doing ok   and I havent upset them with my hysterical behaviour.   I'm on day 10 of 2ww and as you can see it's a challenge for me.Help ! .

Love Elfie x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Elfie, don't beat yourself up about this.  IVF is a huge thing for us ladies (and their partners) to go through and I believe it's only natural that sometimes things get a little frayed.

Just try and understand between you that it's just as a result of the stress you are both under and make it up 

I found it was important to draw a line under these kinds of outbursts and just have a big hug!

It won't have had any negative effect on your embies.... they are well and truly snuggled away  

Good Luck for test day

xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Elfie, from my point of view it's totally understandable to go a little OTT during the 2WW (iyswim) ... arrgh! too many TLAs !!! 

It actually surprises me there aren't more people on here venting at their other halves as the 2ww is tantamount to Hell on Earth and a breeding ground for emotion that can get out of hand - between the two of us we could have filled a bath with the tears that came out during that time, and even now I can't watch birthing programmes without filling up 

Wildcat and I spent an insane amount of time just cuddling and talking about general things (which usually revolved around embryos and implantation) and I think that helped a lot as it gave us a chance to get any anxieties out in the open and stoppe dthem from building up.

I'm sure the embies are fine and doing a grand job of settling into their new home, in the meantime, wand a blub where necessaryait till DP gets his bum home, lock the doors, take the phone off the hook and have a good cuddle, there's not long to go till test day!!!

MrWildcat


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ditto Betty

Elfie these things happen expecially at such an emotional time, Day 10 though is a good time as implantation happends at days 5-8 so I am sure everything will be fine good luck for the last few days of your 2ww                         all the way


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you my lovelies ! Feel much better now.I was picturing myself as Mrs Zen on this 2ww but had no idea how difficult it would be to stay calm and relaxed-despite really trying to keep busy,long walks,cinema etc.I've had 4 iuis and the 2ww didnt get to me at all but I suppose IVF is another level.I've invested so much time and energy preparing myself for this cycle over the past few months and I really need to be rational and realise I'm bound to go insane   at some stage and unfortunately I'm not the model of calmness at the best of times ! Thanks for your support -really really appreciated.

    and   for everyone.

Elfie x


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

i went hysterical last time, and my hubby and i threw things around the house, .....it was awful...i did get a bfp out it, so i dont think it makes much of a difference.....


----------

